# Removal company



## Spingo (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, can anyone recommend a removal company, it's for a part load from uk ( cornwall) to branqueira, albufeira? Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spingo said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a removal company, it's for a part load from uk ( cornwall) to branqueira, albufeira? Thank you



Try Algarve removals They moved a small load for me from Swindon


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi there

Just a thought...I am looking to move my life from Leicestershire, UK to castelo De Vide Portugal and was also looking for a removal company....at present I have my house contents in storage (only 9.29m square) so if you were interested in sharing a removal...it would be much cheaper I'm sure! Please give me a shout on [email protected] if you are interested 
Kind regards
Tracy


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We also used Algarve Removals (twice) with good results, but they are based in Chelmsford so I would expect additional cost for collecting from Cornwall.

B


----------



## Spingo (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you, we've had a quote from algarve removals and they were the most reasonable and the first to send us the quote, Portugal here we come!!!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Spingo said:


> Thank you, we've had a quote from algarve removals and they were the most reasonable and the first to send us the quote, Portugal here we come!!!!


Welcome to the forum john, good luck with the move, might see you there sometime

tom


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spingo said:


> Thank you, we've had a quote from algarve removals and they were the most reasonable and the first to send us the quote, Portugal here we come!!!!



Well done. Good luck with the move
Siobhan


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

*removal*



Spingo said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a removal company, it's for a part load from uk ( cornwall) to branqueira, albufeira? Thank you


Hi I tried to use Algarve removals who came to my house, but I could not get any contract from them so used another company, the owner is a guy call John, yes you may here others say they are good and I do not doubt it but its the contents of you home remember, you should always have a contract in case of loss,as it is illegal for removal compainies in the UK to sell cover insurance for your contents, you can check this out on line, algarve removals is registered with company house and has been going for some time now and their depot is near Algoz so it is swings and roudabouts with regard to cost as they won't have far to from the depot to albufeira


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean about Algarve Removals. I just just back over my emails from we moved and I had terms and conditions, a contract and an inventory.
B


----------

